
Ask HN: I'm a bored high school student, what's a good summer tech project? - essofluffy
I&#x27;ve built drones, websites, and windmills, and now I&#x27;m bored. What to do next? I really enjoy doing things that I can learn from and that solve a problem. Any ideas? Things that come to mind are AI, Solar, Vertical Farming, but who knows what else.
======
naveen99
I think there is an unfinished summer AI project. Have a crack : [http://www-
formal.stanford.edu/jmc/history/dartmouth/dartmou...](http://www-
formal.stanford.edu/jmc/history/dartmouth/dartmouth.html)

------
gravypod
Do everything and anything.

Something I've always wanted to do was build a submarine. Get a drainage pipe
and you can salvage most equipment from washing machines.

The only thing that I've not been able to figure out is do O2 mixture and also
ballasting.

------
detaro
Hydroponics setup might be fun?

Or some kind of robotics project?

